# Snake undressed



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2008)

Sabine's snakes felt it was time for yet another "strip" ... so yesterday I found one old skin --- fully intact, and today I found the other.

Looks funny!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





Sabine will like it that they "stepped out of their skin" leaving it all whole! (She cannot see it, since she's away on training camp in Vienna in Austria).


----------



## Battou (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh noes they're runnin around nekkid somewhere.....

Great shots


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 12, 2008)

haha....thats neat!

What kind of snake? I used to have snakes...bby corn snake and a HUGE ball python....then i had kids and decided the snake that could strangle the kids probably wasnt a good idea...lol


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 12, 2008)

Fascinating how it was able to slip out of its skin, leaving it so intact! (It doesn't _always_ come off in one piece, does it??)


(The look of that scaly 'skin' makes me want to go and moisturize!)


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

#5 Screams high contrast B&W to me (sepia maybe) ... cropping top and bootom so all you have is skin. (your title could also have been snake "undresses")

Gary


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2008)

Teehee, Gary, I did change the title a little  
Oh, and this thread makes me think that it is high time I now go defrost their food. Now that they're back to fitting into their new skin (for no fear, Battou, they always "wear" something!!!), and back to seeing all right, it is time for feeding (!) --- and I must do it since their owner is not around. :shock: 

They are Taiwanese Beauty Snakes, Sarah. 
You can see photos of them
here and
here and
here and
here .


----------

